# Tire Chains - Do all 4 or just the rear?



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Location - Central New Hampshire, side of mountain. Driveway & Class VI road, approx 3/4 mile. Mostly Dirt & fairly level.

Equipment - Chevy Silverado 2500HD, Fisher V2SS plow, 1,200 lbs ballast in bed.

So, the first 600' +/- of my driveway is paved and STEEP, dropping 0ver 100' in that distance. My last chains of the truck were V-chains, due to the fact that the top part was not originally paved. I needed the grip. Last winter I used the V's on the asphalt, chained up 4x. Worked fine, but I was afraid of the damage I was doing the road surface, & anyway they were worn out after last winter. After much debate, I bought 2 sets of square link alloy (boron) chain. I figure the square link will give me more "bite" than round link, but not be as destructive as the V's were.

Short story long, what do folks think about plowing with all 4 tires chained on a hill like that vs just having chains on the rear? My thought is having some rubber surface on the asphalt might help with traction? We've had 2 plowable storms already, I've tried it both ways. The problem with making comparisons is, of course, that every storm gives you a little something different to deal with. Heck, even one pass down the driveway may be quite different that the next one!

Interested in the collective plowing brain-trust opinions.

Thanks - Got a big storm coming tonight!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

When it gets bad we chain up the front tires.
There is more weight and you can steer.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Steering, hmm, interesting. Makes some sense.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Wait, do you mean when it gets band you chain up the fronts only ? Or when it gets bad, you add the front's to the rears you already have on? Sorry for being dense.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve rarely chain up all 4 .
If I’m going to go someplace or drive on pavement I’ll chain up the rear. 

But chaining up the front is better for traction 
And control. If I was still feeling that I wanted more I’ll chain up the rear tires too. 

A lot of weight in the box is a goof idea too


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chains up front if chains in back aren’t enough.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Remember, I'm asking about a very specific situation here, not generally guidelines (that was not meant to be rude in any way, I just want to keep on point). A steep, asphalt driveway. The rest of the dirt driveway and road are a cake walk comparatively speaking.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

smooth asphalt On an incline, with a lot of snow can always be challenging.

Make that first pass going out down the hill my god one


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Truer words have never been spoken. I keep my plow truck in my garage at the top of the hill. It's really the only way it can be done. I have my doubts anyone could come up here from the bottom on a first pass.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Marleywood said:


> Remember, I'm asking about a very specific situation here, not generally guidelines (that was not meant to be rude in any way, I just want to keep on point). A steep, asphalt driveway. The rest of the dirt driveway and road are a cake walk comparatively speaking.


Skiny tires with chains on all four tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Marleywood said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. I keep my plow truck in my garage at the top of the hill. It's really the only way it can be done. I have my doubts anyone could come up here from the bottom on a first pass.


I'd give it a shot.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what about true snow tires with studs??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If needed, chains on the back. I'd have the chains for the front if needed. And me, I'd have a complete spare set in the garage.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> If needed, chains on the back. I'd have the chains for the front if needed. And me, I'd have a complete spare set in the garage.


I have a spare set of 235/85/16 studded snow tires with chains.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd give it a shot.


I feel like this should have started with "hold my beer"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I feel like this should have started with "hold my beer"


I'll try just about anything once...I see it as a challenge when someone says it can't be done.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

I knew someone would rise to the challenge, LOL.



Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd give it a shot.





Philbilly2 said:


> I feel like this should have started with "hold my beer"


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Actually, my WIfe & I have a disagreement about this. Several years ago, when my old plow truck was in the shop, we had a guy I know who plows come help us in a storm. Her recollection is that he was able get up in one shot. I'm pretty sure he backed it uphill a couple & plowed down so he could come up with some speed.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Got 4" the other night. First time down with just rear shoes, no worries. Second time down? Hang on Martha! Came back up & put on the fronts too.


----------



## Snowsled (Dec 22, 2018)

I would skip the V-bar chains and the square links, both will tear up asphalt. Good tire choice and you can avoid chains most of the time. I did 20 accounts in the mountains the other day, didn't have to chain up until I got myself wedged in a tight spot trying to help a client. I was driving up and down the steep icy hill without chains... Start with chains on the back, I would avoid chains on the front of an IFS truck period, that set up is not strong enough for much of that type of use. I have a 1000 lb Meyer on my F250 and only run with about 600 lbs in the back, 1200 seems excessive for anything but a dually and may be part of the struggle.


----------



## Marleywood (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, after 40" so far this season & quite a number of plow events, I can say that I am very happy with the alloy square chains on all four. Just the rear got skiddy sometimes. As for the weight, I only started carrying 1,200 lbs this season (up from 900 previously).


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Marleywood said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. I keep my plow truck in my garage at the top of the hill. It's really the only way it can be done. I have my doubts anyone could come up here from the bottom on a first pass.


I'm your huckleberry


----------

